# Gentlemen who need support, what works?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi last week I was diagnosed as having a hernia. I am awaiting surgery (5/6 months). As a fairly handy chap and ex builder I was going to spend the next 4weeks preparing house and grounds for daughter's wedding in June.

Now after a couple of hours on my feet I find I have to lie on my back to “recover” for half an hour. Finding it extremely frustrating and am thinking that I will be bonkers after 6months being a fairly active person.

Anyone out there recommend support appliances? Had a quick look on the net, there appear to be loads at all prices. Do they work? Any experiences or recommendations gratefully received.

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A pair of tight Speedos? Works for me when things get a bit uncomfortable in the hanging department.

I assume that you have an inguinal hernia.

Your GP should be able to prescribe a suitable support with a pad that will press on the bulge.

In the meantime it's hands straight down inside the trousers the moment you feel the urge to cough or sneeze.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I am sure my dad had the one at the top, you can remove one pad if you need to.

http://www.thephysioshop.com/hernia_supports.html

You could see the pain in him at times and he was a strong man but tall and apparently that doesn't help.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A word of warning!

Your surgeon could hate you for wearing a support. 

A support could enable the connective tissue, muscle and surrounding to become 'fibrous' and give your surgeon a really difficult job. Although modern appliances could be better.

I'm waffling out of my experience, but OH used to be a theatre sister and had several of these cases 'on the table'.


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi, when i had mine, i bought a so called proper truss, but it was more uncomfortable than the pain from the hernia. I then aquired [ i will not say where from ] a panty girdle, i then rolled up a pair socks into a ball pushed it down where it hurt, work very well. The only thing that worried me was what my mum used to say about clean underpants. What if you get knock down by a bus, thankfully that never happened.

Regards Doey.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*waiting list*

hi slightly off subject sorry 
if you know the name of your consultant phone his secretary at LEAST once a week 
emphasising the great distress you are in 
how your problem is ruining your life etc etc 
and keep telling her that you are available at a moments notice to come in hospital and have your op if there is a cancellation
say your name as often as you can 
give her your number and your mobile number 
and eventually she,ll get fed up of you and bump you up the list 
its worked for me and most of my family and friends 
good luck 
all the very best 
cath


----------

